# Exotic mammal breeders in the uk!!!!!!!



## robbies-reptiles (Nov 8, 2009)

was wondering if anyone had any links to good exotic mammal breeders in the uk , as i am having difficulty finding any


----------



## robbies-reptiles (Nov 8, 2009)

anyone?!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

What species?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Mate, you really need to give people more than ten minutes to reply... believe it or not we DO have lives... I think... Maybe... lol!
I'll have persian Jird babies later in the year if they are of interest to you but it's going to be a bit of a wait yet. 

Kat


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I breed APD's but they mostly go to my friends, now and then I have one or two I am willing to sell or trade for other rodents...
What is it you are after? I think you would have a little more luck if you stated what sort of animal and if you are willing to travel and so forth.
-
Elina


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

hop onto the Exotic Keepers Forum

• Index page


----------

